# 2000 Frontier crew cab CODES



## monitos211 (Jun 10, 2013)

My 2000 Frontier came up with 3 codes which are P0325 P0340 P1336
Need help with this, i have read and was told that KNOCK sensor does not need to be changed (ever) is that true?
How do i go by to fixing these codes and problem

Truck starts good but when you rev it up it begins to stall at about 2500 to 3000 rpm... if i try to drive it (which i haven't anymore) it wont go more than 20-25 mph after that it wont go any faster and wants to turn off(shake and stall)... it sounds like it needs air like its choking...
Had the plugs changed which i couldn't do (hurt back at the time ) but i checked them and they put AUTOLITE on instead of the NGK i wanted could that be the possible solution to all these codes? before the plugs were changed the truck was already beginning to stall...
please help
THANKS
Frontier 270,000 plus miles


----------

